# Humidity for hedgehogs



## Arquan (Nov 9, 2011)

Is there a set range for hedgehogs in terms of humidity? I know my apartment is kinda dry, ranging anywhere from 23%-49% humidity (My hermit crabs get VERY regular misting.....).


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't know about you, but in the winter months my nose dries out like crazy! So, I always have a humidifier running at night. It's nothing special. I figure if I have a dry nose that my little hedgie has the same issues...this may or may not be true, haha. The hygrometer in his cage reads 55% right now. According to the scale that came with it a humidity percentage of 40-70% is considered normal. 

I'm not sure if there is a "normal" for hedgehogs, but I figure the extra moisture will help his little nose and keep his skin from getting too dries out.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Make sure if you do get a humidifier that it's a warm steam one... cold steam can cause molding issues.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't know that there's a set range, really, but keep an eye on his skin. They have naturally dry skin, and if the dry air from heating is bothering them, their skin will get drier and itchier. I have a space heater running in my room, so I usually need to run a humidifier as well, for both mine and Lily's comfort. I'm actually hoping to get a new one, a warm-air one. I've had too many issues with the cold-air ones, and I'm sick of them.


----------

